# When do dwarf goats sacs fall off after banding?



## Brittany09 (Jun 23, 2019)

hi, we’re new to goats and we banded two little guys about a month ago. Their ball sacs are hard as rocks, and they are starting to detach, but there is open wounds around the  Tops of the bands. Only on the fronts of both i believe. Not huge sores, just if I pull them back slightly I can see red flesh. Is this something to worry about?.


----------



## Brittany09 (Jun 23, 2019)

And can I just spray a bit of hydrogen peroxide on these little sores?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 23, 2019)

Welcome glad you joined us! You could use Vetericyn on it to help keep it clean so it can finish healing.

post some pictures of your goats when you can


----------



## Brittany09 (Jun 23, 2019)

Thank you so much! Yes I definitely will post pics, we are completely in love with them ☺️


----------



## Brittany09 (Jun 23, 2019)

Here’s the boys


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 23, 2019)

Yes, just spray some antiseptic or antibiotic spray on it.


----------



## #MomLife (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello, i went though the same thing not that long ago. It can take 4-6 weeks before they completely fall off. Just keep spraying any open wounds down with vetericyn. Before you know it they will fall off!
God bless!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 27, 2019)

My vet told me years ago that after several days to a week, and they are dried and shriveled that it's safe to cut the sack off....but, I haven't been able to make myself do that.  Pretty high on the yuck factor!


----------



## Brittany09 (Jun 27, 2019)

It will be six weeks this Saturday and they honestly still feel pretty connected, They have disconnected from the skin the whole way around,   But the middle part is still hanging on. They are hard as a rock and dried out. I have been using nitrofurazone from the vet. Would just using a razor to cut them off be the quickest and best way? I’m afraid the longer they hang there the better chance of infection there will be .  I really really appreciate all of these replies! Thank you so much and God bless you!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 27, 2019)

If you are going to cut, just use very sharp sizzors and then spray or apply antiseptic to the area.


----------



## #MomLife (Jun 27, 2019)

If it was me i would give it a few more days. Sounds like they are almost off. My concern would be if you were to cut whats left you might create a larger wound then what is initially there.


----------



## Brittany09 (Jun 27, 2019)

That’s what I’m afraid of, I know that they obviously aren’t getting blood anymore but worried if I cut I might hurt them worse than they are. It’s gotta come off soon right?! Any harm in them taking 2 months to come off?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 27, 2019)

Nope, they will fall off when they are fully detached....just keep it clean with antibiotic spray


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 28, 2019)

They are small boys.  The bands may not have been as tight on them as they would have been on a larger kid, due to less volume within the bands.


----------



## Brittany09 (Jul 17, 2019)

So they finally fell off at 7 weeks! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 17, 2019)

Yeah !       DONE...


----------



## hailehysen (Sep 28, 2019)

Brittany09 said:


> hi, we’re new to goats and we banded two little guys about a month ago. Their ball sacs are hard as rocks, and they are starting to detach, but there is open wounds around the  Speed Test Scrabble Word Finder SolitaireTops of the bands. Only on the fronts of both i believe. Not huge sores, just if I pull them back slightly I can see red flesh. Is this something to worry about?.





Brittany09 said:


> hi, we’re new to goats and we banded two little guys about a month ago. Their ball sacs are hard as rocks, and they are starting to detach, but there is open wounds around the  Tops of the bands. Only on the fronts of both i believe. Not huge sores, just if I pull them back slightly I can see red flesh. Is this something to worry about?.


they are dried and shriveled that it's safe to cut the sack off....but, I haven't been able to make myself do that.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 28, 2019)

hailehysen said:


> they are dried and shriveled that it's safe to cut the sack off....but, I haven't been able to make myself do that.



Hold the goat and gently turn the sack, if it turns all the way....just contine turning it. ...after a few turns you will have it in your hand. Then put antiseptic  on the open area


----------

